# 1 opening in Monday C&C SKYPE game



## Treebore (Jun 15, 2007)

One of my players has had a change in his work schedule and has to bow out. He has been playing the cleric.

Time is 6 to 9 PM PST, 9 to midnight EST.

Party levels range from 2nd to 4th, depending on xp requirements.

Let me know if your interested and I can send you my house rules.


SKYPE is a free download voice program that allows us to talk for free in a "conference call" environment. So if you join you'll need to download and install SKYPE and have a microphone and speakers available to you.

Party size sans cleric is 5 PC's.


----------



## Mycanid (Jun 15, 2007)

Sigh ... wish I could Treebore. Wish I could.


----------



## Treebore (Jun 18, 2007)

I wish you could too.

Game is filled once again.

I know of a SKYPE Sunday game looking for players, in which I play.


----------

